# RIP Sticky..1980 - January 1, 2012.<3



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

God took a very special horse with him on New Year's day. Sticky spent the first day of the year with us but at the end of the day it was his time and he was ready. He laid down before the vet came and just relaxed. Sticky was the sweetest horse ever*. I don't think I ever saw him pin his ears or get mad ever in his life and I knew him for 5 and a half years. Sticky was a 32 year old Chestnut Morgan Gelding and just a total love bug. He battled foot and leg problems for a while and his battle has ended. I used to brush him and pamper him all the time, just making him look beautiful. He was such a sweetheart and always wanted to snuggle. I remember I would walk into the barn everyday and walking by his stall saying "Sticky!" and he would run to the door and start nickering. He know rests happily and pain-free in heaven. God you took an amazing horse into your arms, take good care of him, he's a special one. I'll always love you Stickers, miss you everyday babyboy.<3


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

He sounds like he was an absolutely amazing horse, horses who love pets are wonderful. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sad, but he knew he was loved.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. He sounds like a wonderful horse.
These threads always get to me. I know what you're going through.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

:-(sorry for your lose he is in the field of peace with all the others that have pass on I have sent a few to the field


----------

